# [Gnome] Démarrage très lent + erreurs

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!

Depuis quelques jours, depuis que je lance ma session Gnome, ça prend plusieurs minutes.

L'erreur donné est :

 *Quote:*   

> Il y a eu une erreur lors du démarrage du démon des préférences GNOME.
> 
> Certaines fonctionnalités, comme les thèmes, les sons ou les fonds d'écran peuvent ne pas fonctionner correctement.
> 
> Le dernier message d'erreur était :
> ...

 

Et quand j'arrive sur ma session, des applets du menu manquent à l'appel par exemple.

Savez-vous ce que je peux faire contre ce problème ?

Merci

----------

## kwenspc

un démon gnome qui déconne? t'as essayés un ptit revdep-rebuild?

----------

## Animatrix

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> un démon gnome qui déconne? t'as essayés un ptit revdep-rebuild?

 NOn rien de ce coté là  :Sad: 

----------

## gglaboussole

A tout hasard (car ça à peut être rien à voir...) tu as vu ce post : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-688151-highlight-hosts.html  ?

----------

## Animatrix

Je viens de remarquer que si je n'ai pas de cable ethernet branché au démarrage, je n'ai pas ce problème...

Cela viendrait de dhcp ?

----------

## gglaboussole

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

>  or the network connection was broken.
> 
> 

 

peut être... d'où le lien que je t'ai posté... un truc de ton network qui "couille" et fait ramer ton gnome..

Edit: Au cas où :si tu viens de passer à baselayout2 la config du net à changé (synthaxe, options,...) jette un oeil à /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example

----------

